# A Face Only His Mother Could Love (Ha Seung-Jin)



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*A Face Only His Mother Could Love.....*

OK, just kidding........ 

Never heard of him before. He'll be working out with the Blazers tomorrow. I wonder if he'd be worth the "risk" at 13? Those injury comments are a bit concerning....










*Ha Seung-Jin
Birthdate: 8/4/85
NBA Position: Center
Class: HS Senior
Ht: 7-3
Wt: 305
Hometown: Seoul, Korea
High School: Samil Commercial
College: Yonsei University*

From: NBA Draft.net



> NBA Comparison:
> 
> Ha Sueng-Jin has Yao Ming like qualities, with enormous size, good dexterity and composure. His touch on his shot is good, making Ha another Asian bigman sensation. Plus he has the quickness and size to be a shot blocker and a defensive presence. Ha will be able to break new ground as the first Korean player to ever play in the NBA. Ha has stated that he will declare for the 2004 NBA draft. One very encouraging note is that Ha can play a game all the way through without getting winded. Which is impressive considering his age and enormous size. Possibly most astounding is that X-rays reveal that he is still growing!
> 
> ...


----------



## BLAZER PROPHET (Jan 3, 2003)

Two words........




Sam Bowie


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

Probably not at 13. 

I mean some mocks have him slipping to the second round as his injury history/possibilities are a concern. 

Who knows tho.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

For a moment, I thought you meant he was 13 years old... I said... wow, big for his age....

I would pass


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

I wouldnt mind getting a big man in the late 2ndround


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Perhaps, he'll go to the Blazers @ 23?

From: The Big O



> "There are 30 first-round picks, but have you seen an NBA draft with 30 good players?" Warkentien asked. "At some point, you run out of good players and you start dreaming. If you're going to dream, you might as well dream 7-3 rather than 6-3. If you're going to miss, miss big."
> 
> Assuming the Blazers don't get lucky in the draft lottery or move up in the order for the June 24 NBA draft, they will have three picks -- Nos. 13 and 23 in the first round and No. 46 in the second round.
> 
> Ha is rated among the top 10 centers in the draft, but he's at the lower end of the list. That means the Blazers, whose greatest needs going into the draft are in the backcourt, probably won't use the 13th pick to take a center. And they probably can't wait until the second round if they hope to select Ha, because he should be gone long before No. 46.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

I like this Nash quote from ABM's article...

"_Ha is much further along at 18 years of age than most of his contemporaries. I've been around very few players that are bigger than 7-2, and yet this guy is well-coordinated and is not at all robotic. He's very fluid. And he impressed the dickens out of us when he did a full split._"

STOMP


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

No way at #13, and unless they are desperate no way at #23. 2nd round? yes. But I don't think he will last until #47, however they could always trade up to get him IF they did really like him. 

Actually, IMO the most telling part of the article was here:



> "He's really interesting because of his potential," Blazers general manager John Nash said. "He's such a young player. With his size and physical presence, * you can only wonder what he will be three, four or five years down the road.*


3? 4? FIVE years down the road, that is a long time...too long for a 1st round draft pick IMO. Let some other team take him, and then if he develops you may get another chance at him after his rookie contract expires, IF he even goes 1st round. Either that or take him in the 2nd (if you like him...move up and get him), where he is commonly projected, and let him develop overseas for a few years.



> "There are 30 first-round picks, but have you seen an NBA draft with 30 good players?" Warkentien asked. "At some point, you run out of good players and you start dreaming.


In other words....drafting Jinn in the 1st would mean POR had run out of players they liked and have resorted to dreaming....

I do not think that will happen.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: A Face Only His Mother Could Love.....*



> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> OK, just kidding........
> 
> Never heard of him before. He'll be working out with the Blazers tomorrow. I wonder if he'd be worth the "risk" at 13? Those injury comments are a bit concerning....


Interesting thing though, he himself has never had those injuries. The concern was players of that size, and he has parents who expireienced injury. That can be attributed to poor training and what not. 

Any player over 7' is going to carry concern of knee and foot injuries. I have really liked this guy for a while. I mean 7'3" and 305 is a good ratio, similar to Yao.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmurph</b>!
> In other words....drafting Jinn in the 1st would mean POR had run out of players they liked and have resorted to dreaming....


...or possibly Nash isn't playing all of his cards face up to the public/rest of the league and is crossing his fingers he lasts until #23. How the heck should we really know whats really what with some kid we've never seen?

STOMP


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

No thanks on players that tall. There is just too much of a risk that they turn out to be busts.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> No thanks on players that tall. There is just too much of a risk that they turn out to be _busts_.


......especially, if they're named, say, Ron Ross.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

splitsville 

btw, there is a new article on him and Biedrins on ESPN's Insider.

STOMP


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

That must be real recent, hes wearing the All-Star Edition VC's.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

He's actually not rail thin. Thats a bonus.

He'd be a good 2nd rounder, if he's there.

But it depends on who they pick with 13(). If they pick who I'd like them to pick (if he's worth it) than I really don't care who they pick with 23.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Here's a little taste from the Insider article...

_Six months of diligent workouts have increased Ha's strength, quickness and flexibility.
Over the course of six months Athletes' Performance has replaced the body fat with muscle, greatly improved his lateral quickness and vertical jump (he's now up to 25 inches with one step), given him a lot of strength in his lower body (his legs look like tree trunks) and taught him how to run the floor.

Everyone moved to the edge of the bleachers on Thursday when SFX put him into full court drills. His ability to get up and down the floor and dunk the basketball seems to have improved a hundred fold.

He was much better athletically than I had suspected. Surprisingly, however, he was also not quite as good skills wise as I had heard. His shot is still a little flat and he had trouble converting any shots that weren't dunks during his workout.

Still, when you measure 7-foot-4½ inches with shoes, have a 7-foot-5 wingspan a 9-foot-7 standing reach and weigh 328 pounds -- people aren't going to worry so much about the basketball skills at this point. He's already had private workouts for the Spurs and Blazers._ *He was so impressive in Portland on Wednesday that they are flying down to L.A. to see him again on Friday.*

STOMP


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Here's another article on Ha from earlier this year. Of note is that he grew another 2 cm between 17 and 18. 

http://times.hankooki.com/lpage/sports/200302/kt2003020317400811650.htm

STOMP


----------



## BlazerBeav (Jul 31, 2003)

And while we're on the subject of faces only a mother could love, how about Jaber Rouzbahani, who nbadraft.net has Portland drafting in the second round...

http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/jaberrouzbahani.asp


----------

